# partitions for on laptop



## helena_ryuu (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi!
my quiestion is: I have archlinux on my laptop, and I want to try freeBSD , the problem is, I only have 4 primary partitions
-------------------
/boot  -sda1
/      -sda2
swap   -sda3
/home  -sda4
-------------------
there is something I can do? 

I really don't want to erase something, or format.


----------



## xeube (Nov 1, 2012)

Why don't you try installing FreeBSD in VirtualBox, Qemu, Bochs or something like that?


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 1, 2012)

I would suggest trying something like virtualbox then. You cannot really install FreeBSD ontop of your Linux partitions. You would either have to shrink them somehow or install another hard drive that you can install FreeBSD on.


----------



## helena_ryuu (Nov 2, 2012)

ok, thinking about, my / is about 30 Gb, and my home is 128Gb [ext4], what about erare the arch / and resize it to make some space for freeBSD? this will cause a problem???

I will reinstall arch, but leaving space for freeBSD, and there is another question, I can mount my /home [ext4] partition in freeBSD as home too? how many is enough to freeBSD?


----------

